
There are no decent alternatives to YouTube. - ColinWright
I freely admit that it&#x27;s somewhat irrational, but I really hate Google, and I really don&#x27;t like the YouTube ecosystem.  But I&#x27;ve been persuaded to embark on a &quot;short math videos&quot; project, and there&#x27;s no way my own website can host more than the first 10 or 20.<p>I&#x27;ve been investigating other options, but they&#x27;re all ... sub-optimal.  Vimeo?  PeerTube?  Nothing has the features that YouTube offers.<p>If you made a video and wanted to avoid YouTube ... what would <i>you</i> use?
======
samizdis
I saw this posted on HN yesterday. I know nothing about it (and I try to avoid
anything that mentions blockchain), but it might be of interest for a self-
contained project.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22785644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22785644)

[https://lbry.com/](https://lbry.com/)

------
brudgers
Code is the ultimate form of data compression. 1080p is an inefficient way to
display four lines of LaTeX on a screen for fifteen seconds. Javascript to
decode LaTex only has to be downloaded once and sent to cache. Your talking
head can be in the corner. The InfoQ aesthetic is small live video, big
slides, and good audio.

To put it another way, hosting your own video is a mathematical problem. Other
than good audio tools, you probably have everything you need to make something
excellent. Get good audio tools. Please.

------
selckin
bit out of the box, but you could probably be successful with twitch.tv,
getting them on there take some extra time tho

------
PaulHoule
You can upload video to a video CDN and display it on your own web page.

~~~
ColinWright
I've had no luck in trying to make sense of the video CDN infrastructure and
ecosystem. They seem designed for something completely different to what I've
trying to do, and inappropriate. Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places,
or reading the wrong things, but people say "Just use a video CDN" and it just
all looks irrelevant, inappropriate, or unusable.

Maybe I'm expecting it to be too simple and straight-forward, and everyone has
to go through the same gazillion steps. No wonder YouTube is winning.

Quick example, fastly.com[0]

First 10 TB, $0.12. Sounds brilliant. Minimum per month, $50. Less brilliant.

Complete mis-match with my use case.

[0] [https://www.fastly.com/pricing](https://www.fastly.com/pricing)

~~~
PaulHoule
Fast.ly has great marketing but I don't see where the value comes from.

I have tested this service from AWS

[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudFront/latest/Develope...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudFront/latest/DeveloperGuide/on-
demand-streaming-video.html)

with friends n' family but haven't used it for production. It looks pretty
complicated, but I think you could find a script somewhere that packs up your
video properly and uploads it, you could get it down to one step and probably
make it easier to upload than Youtube in the long term.

I think the biggest reason why Youtube wins is being free, plus also being a
big community with a lot of discovery. AWS does not have a minimum so it is
better than fast.ly in that respect.

~~~
ColinWright
Thanks I'll check that out.

I've also had PeerTube recommended.

